# Diferencia entre Transistor Bipolar y Fet?



## l1llo5 (Ene 6, 2008)

Weno he estado leyendo, y no me ha quedado muy claro, la diferencia entre el transistor bipolar y el fet es que en bipolar, varia segun la intensidad y el Fet segun la corriente?


Saludos L1llo5, y gracias


----------



## mabauti (Ene 6, 2008)

tomalo como : los BJTs son resistencias controladas por corriente y los FET's son resistencias controladas por voltaje.

mas información:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor_de_efecto_campo


----------



## l1llo5 (Ene 7, 2008)

Bien la cuestion es que si el voltaje se puede regular pero la intensidad no se puede regular por ejemplo una FA da unos Amp maximos y no son regulables, a no ser que estemos hablando de un componente que modifica la intensidad segun su estado como una resistencia NTC, o un fotodiodo, no es asi?


Saludos L1llo5


----------



## l1llo5 (Ene 7, 2008)

Bien me parece que he entendido el concepto, los Transistores Bipolares, modifican su resistencia segun los Amp que entren en la base, y los Mosfet modifican su resistencia segun los V que entren en la puerta, bien pero la cuestion es estos dos lo unico que modifican entre la entrada y la salida son los amp y no el voltaje, si estoy confundido por fabor ayudarme me he liado y no lo tengo claro, y si alguien puede me pondria un esquema muy basico con un transistor.


Saludos L1llo5


----------



## El nombre (Ene 7, 2008)

Ahora te voy a liar aun más

Segun un compañero, ya fallecido, dijo que a igual resistencia si aumentas la tension aumenta la intensidad. ysi disminuyes la intensidad disminuye la tensión.

Sabiendo quien fue el autor de dichos comentarios te aparece una formulita muy simpatica. 

Aprendetela y...

Saludos

Moraleja: cuando modificas algo tienes algun otro cambio.


----------



## l1llo5 (Ene 11, 2008)

Weno ya lo entendi, pero me surge otra duda con esto, veamos los amperios que entrega una fuente es lo maximo que puede entregar, es decir si conectas un aparato que necesite mas amperios adios no?.
Segundo, cuando yo tengo una fuente que me pone de salida 12A si le pongo un led que necesita 20mA quiere decir que me coge de esos 12A 20mA para funcionar no?
Y por ultimo cuando se dice que una patilla de un Pic por ejemplo esta en estado 0 o 1, se refiere a que en ella esta entrado voltaje o no?, segun he leido los pic manejas 5v por sus patillas, osea que en estado 1 seria si entra un voltaje no?


Saludos L1llo5


----------



## mabauti (Ene 11, 2008)

> es decir si conectas un aparato que necesite mas amperios adios no?


dependiendo de la corriente consumida, se dañara proporcionalmente



> Segundo, cuando yo tengo una fuente que me pone de salida 12A si le pongo un led que necesita 20mA quiere decir que me coge de esos 12A 20mA para funcionar no?


Exacto, solo que es comun que se les ponga una resistencia limitadora de corriente en el caso que la salida sea en una fuente normal voltaje. Si te refieres a una fuente de corriente, en ese caso se qumara el led




> Y por ultimo cuando se dice que una patilla de un Pic por ejemplo esta en estado 0 o 1, se refiere a que en ella esta entrado voltaje o no?, segun he leido los pic manejas 5v por sus patillas, osea que en estado 1 seria si entra un voltaje no?


Si puedes medir voltaje significa que esta como salida, de otra manera sería entrada y tendria alta impedancia, aqui te conviene una punta digital


----------



## El nombre (Ene 11, 2008)

aclarando ( o liando mas )

Un cero es igual a 0V
un uno es igual a Tension de alimentacion del Pic (aproximadamente)


----------



## l1llo5 (Ene 11, 2008)

Muchas garcias a todos, esque lo que me extrañava era lod e modificar la resistencia con la intensidad o amperios, porque no seria mas facil con los volt, asi als er amperios es mas difcil calcularlo.
Un ejemplod e esquema muy simplificado de un transistor bipolar puede ser el de uan fotorresistencia conecatda a un transistor y al modificar la intensidad de la fotoresistencia varia la transicion entre colector y emisor no?

Saludos L1llo5


----------

